# Spiele: Suche gutes Rollenspiel - Die besten Titel auf dem Markt (Stand: Mai 2015)



## Matthias Dammes (27. Mai 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Spiele: Suche gutes Rollenspiel - Die besten Titel auf dem Markt (Stand: Mai 2015)* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Spiele: Suche gutes Rollenspiel - Die besten Titel auf dem Markt (Stand: Mai 2015)


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (27. Mai 2015)

Kein Divinity, kein Wasteland...


----------



## Batze (27. Mai 2015)

Bei DeusEx bin ich da nicht so sicher, weil ich es(noch) nicht gespielt habe. 
Aber Diablo 3 passt in diese Auflistung ja wohl gar nicht rein.
Auch als Fan von Diablo 3 muss ich sagen, nur weil es eine kleine Mini Story hat, ist es noch lange kein Rollen Spiel das mit solchen Schwergewichten wie weiter oben genannt verglichen werden kann/sollte.
Da spielt Diablo in einem anderem Genre.

PS:


TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Kein Divinity, kein Wasteland...


Die Liste ist eh sehr dürftig, wie immer bei solchen Aufzählungen. 
Soll eben noch die momentane Welle mitnehmen und Klicks generieren, was ja auch funktioniert.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. Mai 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Auch als Fan von Diablo 3 muss ich sagen, nur weil es eine kleine Mini Story hat, ist es noch lange kein Rollen Spiel das mit solchen Schwergewichten wie weiter oben genannt verglichen werden kann/sollte.
> Da spielt Diablo in einem anderem Genre.



Unter den großen Überbegriff der Rollenspiele gehören nun einmal auch Action-Rollenspiele.
Und mit der Charakterentwicklung und der Beutejagd bietet Diablo 3 mehr Rollenspiel-Elemente, also so manch anderes richtiges RPG, auch wenn es im Vergleich zum Vorgänger schon weniger geworden ist.



Batze schrieb:


> Die Liste ist eh sehr dürftig, wie immer bei solchen Aufzählungen.



Die Liste orientiert sich strickt an unseren Wertungen und Empfehlungen.
Divinity und Wasteland sind definitiv sehr gute Spiele, aber für diese Top 10 hat es dann doch nicht gereicht.


----------



## stawacz (27. Mai 2015)

da fehlt ganz klar divinity original sin,,,schämt euch 

mich hat divinity zb weit länger gefesselt als zb pilars OE...für mich das viel bessere spiel


----------



## BiJay (27. Mai 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Bei DeusEx bin ich da nicht so sicher, weil ich es(noch) nicht gespielt habe.
> Aber Diablo 3 passt in diese Auflistung ja wohl gar nicht rein.
> Auch als Fan von Diablo 3 muss ich sagen, nur weil es eine kleine Mini Story hat, ist es noch lange kein Rollen Spiel das mit solchen Schwergewichten wie weiter oben genannt verglichen werden kann/sollte.
> Da spielt Diablo in einem anderem Genre.


Bei einem Rollenspiel geht es doch nicht nur um die Story. Es geht viel mehr um Charakterentwicklung und davon haben Action RPGs (oder Hack & Slays) in der Regel genug von, um als Rollenspiele zu zählen.


----------



## Batze (27. Mai 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Bei einem Rollenspiel geht es doch nicht nur um die Story. Es geht viel mehr um Charakterentwicklung und davon haben Action RPGs (oder Hack & Slays) in der Regel genug von, um als Rollenspiele zu zählen.


Nur das ich, im Fall von Diablo 3 meine Charakter Entwicklung, was ja hier auch die Skills sind komplett in wenigen Sekunden ändern kann.
Also eine entsprechende dauerhafte Charakter Entwicklung gibt es gar nicht in Diablo 3. Da haben einige Shooter mehr bleibende Charakter Entwicklung als Diablo 3.
Auf das alte Diablo 2 bezogen war die Skillung permanent, da konnte man eventuell von Charakter Entwicklung sprechen, aber doch nicht bei Diablo 3.
Spiele wie Dibalo 3 leben von der Beute Hatz, nicht mehr und auch nicht weniger, und das hat wohl wenig mit Rollenspiel zu tun.


----------



## BiJay (27. Mai 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Nur das ich, im Fall von Diablo 3 meine Charakter Entwicklung, was ja hier auch die Skills sind komplett in wenigen Sekunden ändern kann.
> Also eine entsprechende dauerhafte Charakter Entwicklung gibt es gar nicht in Diablo 3. Da haben einige Shooter mehr bleibende Charakter Entwicklung als Diablo 3.
> Auf das alte Diablo 2 bezogen war die Skillung permanent, da konnte man eventuell von Charakter Entwicklung sprechen, aber doch nicht bei Diablo 3.
> Spiele wie Dibalo 3 leben von der Beute Hatz, nicht mehr und auch nicht weniger, und das hat wohl wenig mit Rollenspiel zu tun.


Ausrüstung gehört auch zur Charakterentwicklung.


----------



## Batze (27. Mai 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Ausrüstung gehört auch zur Charakterentwicklung.



Jetzt lass aber mal die Kirche im Dorf.

Wenn es danach ginge könntest du hier auch jeden Shooter als Rollen Spiel betiteln, genauso wie Auto Renn Spiele wo man diverse Verbesserungen sich erarbeiten kann und noch viele andere Titel aus anderen Genres.


----------



## BiJay (27. Mai 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Jetzt lass aber mal die Kirche im Dorf.
> 
> Wenn es danach ginge könntest du hier auch jeden Shooter als Rollen Spiel betiteln, genauso wie Auto Renn Spiele wo man diverse Verbesserungen sich erarbeiten kann und noch viele andere Titel aus anderen Genres.


Viele Shooter und andere Spiele haben heutzutage Rollenspiel-Elemente, legen aber generell weniger Wert darauf als echte Rollenspiele.


----------



## Batze (27. Mai 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Viele Shooter und andere Spiele haben heutzutage Rollenspiel-Elemente, legen aber generell weniger Wert darauf als echte Rollenspiele.



Stimmt.
Aber nur weil ein Spiel ein paar Elemente hat, muss es noch lange kein Rollenspiel im klassischem Sinne sein.


Ok, einigen wir uns darauf, das Diablo 3 da Art Verwand ist.


----------



## BiJay (27. Mai 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> Aber nur weil ein Spiel ein paar Elemente hat, muss es noch lange kein Rollenspiel im klassischem Sinne sein.
> 
> Ok, einigen wir uns darauf, das Diablo 3 da Art Verwand ist.


Diablo 3 legt großen Wert auf das Leveln und der Jagd nach besserer Ausrüstung, beides typische Rollenspielelemente. Das Genre eines Spiels definiert sich durch die Kernelemente. Diablo 3 legt auch großen Wert auf das schnelle Kampfsystem. Somit ist Diablo 3 ein Mix aus Action und Rollenspiel. Das ist allgemein bekannt, verwundert mich sehr, dass du das anzweifelst.


----------



## Batze (27. Mai 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Diablo 3 legt großen Wert auf das Leveln und der Jagd nach besserer Ausrüstung, beides typische Rollenspielelemente. Das Genre eines Spiels definiert sich durch die Kernelemente. Diablo 3 legt auch großen Wert auf das schnelle Kampfsystem. Somit ist Diablo 3 ein Mix aus Action und Rollenspiel. Das ist allgemein bekannt, verwundert mich sehr, dass du das anzweifelst.



Leveln in Diablo 3. Also bis Höchst Level braucht auch ein Neuling nicht mehr als 1 Tag. Mit Kumpels geht das im Minutenbereich.
Ausrüstung, ok, stimmt, kann man eventuell so stehen lassen.
Schnelles Kampfsystem. Hm, also ein Kampfsystem hat doch nichts mit Rollenspiel zu tun.

Bei mir ist es allerdings so, das sich ein Rollenspiel wegen der Story und Quests als waschechtes Rollenspiel definiert. Und da hat Diablo 3 eben wenig zu bieten, oder sagen wir es mal so, es ist nicht das was das Spiel ausmacht.
Es passt einfach nicht in die Aufzählung mit rein.


----------



## BiJay (27. Mai 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Leveln in Diablo 3. Also bis Höchst Level braucht auch ein Neuling nicht mehr als 1 Tag. Mit Kumpels geht das im Minutenbereich.
> Ausrüstung, ok, stimmt, kann man eventuell so stehen lassen.
> Schnelles Kampfsystem. Hm, also ein Kampfsystem hat doch nichts mit Rollenspiel zu tun.
> 
> ...


Man kann auch noch Paragon leveln. Und beim normalen Spielen braucht man mehr als einen Tag bis Max Level, erst recht, wenn man es zum ersten Mal spielt und nicht nur durchrusht oder rushen lässt. 

Und du musst schon lesen, was ich schreibe. Das schnelle Kampfsystem ist das Action Element.

Und nur weil du was anderes unter Rollenspiele verstehst, heißt das nicht, dass dies die allgemeine Definition ist.


----------



## Batze (27. Mai 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Und nur weil du was anderes unter Rollenspiele verstehst, heißt das nicht, dass dies die allgemeine Definition ist.


Das stimmt natürlich.
Aber eigentlich sind das doch die 2 Kern Elemente die ein echtes Rollenspiel, so wie sie in der Liste sind ausmachen.
Ansonsten könnte man nämlich wie angesprochen Zig andere Spiele da mit rein nehmen. So meine ich das.
Ich bestreite ja auch gar nicht das in gewissen Maße Diablo 3 dazu gehört. Aber in der Liste ist es ein wenig fehl am Platz.


----------



## BiJay (27. Mai 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Das stimmt natürlich.
> Aber eigentlich sind das doch die 2 Kern Elemente die ein echtes Rollenspiel, so wie sie in der Liste sind ausmachen.
> Ansonsten könnte man nämlich wie angesprochen Zig andere Spiele da mit rein nehmen. So meine ich das.
> Ich bestreite ja auch gar nicht das in gewissen Maße Diablo 3 dazu gehört. Aber in der Liste ist es ein wenig fehl am Platz.


Weil es wenig andere gute Action Rollenspiele wie Diablo 3 gibt momentan. Path of Exile kommt da vielleicht noch nah ran, aber sonst sieht es in dem (Sub-) Genre gerade etwas mau aus.


----------



## Batze (27. Mai 2015)

Stimmt, die trauen sich alle nicht.
Aber aus Asien sieht man eventuell ja Licht am Horizont.


----------



## Bevier (27. Mai 2015)

Rollenspiele... ich mag ja folgendes Szenario: ich bin der sterbenskranke Patient und meine Freundin die Krankenschwester, die meinen Lebenswill... 
Mist, das war wohl nicht gemeint 

Es gibt den Begriff des Action-RPGs und genau hier schlägt Diablo hinein, im Grunde genommen wurde dieses Genre erst durch Diablo begründet. Es IST ein RPG, wenn es auch auf viele, fast schon essentielle Punkte verzichtet. Aber wenn du schon so anfängst zu argumenterien, legen auch die späteren Mass Effect Teile mehr Wert auf Action, Dragon Age 2 ist dann erst Recht ein Action-RPG oder deiner Einsicht nach sogar garkeines mehr. Wenig(er) Story, kaum alternative Wege, sehr actionlastig...

Rollenspiele haben eine große Bandbreite an unterschiedlichen Systemen. Es gibt eine Entwicklung, es gibt unterschiedliche Klassen mit unterschiedlichen Fertigkeiten. Das ist mehr, als nur das etwas besseres Equip. Dass man seine Fertigketien schnell austauschen kann, hat man auch in einigen moderneren MMORPGs. So kann man zwischen wenigen aktiven Fertigkeiten wechseln, hat aber grundsätzlich die Auswahl aus allen oder wechselt einfach nur die Waffe und hat mit dem Schwert andere Angriffe, als mit dem Bogen. Trotzdem sind es eben Rollenspiele, nur dass man sich eben gezielter schnell auf einzelne Aufgaben anpassen kann. Dagegen konnte einen ein steifes System, wie bei D2 oder anderen Spielen in eine Sackgasse führen, so dass man letztendlich von vorne beginnen musste, um das Spiel zu beenden.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (27. Mai 2015)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Kein Divinity, kein Wasteland...


Das stimmt, die beiden fehlen tatsächlich... obwohl ich bei Wasteland persönlich doch kleine Zweifel hab, das ist selbst nach nem halben dutzend Patches immer noch arg unfertig!
The Banner Saga fehlt hier auch noch, ebenso wie eventuell South Park: Der Stab der Wahrheit!
Und zu dieser Action-RPG-Diskussion: klar sind da Unterschiede erkennbar, man könnte also das Action-Subgenre als eigenes betrachten... so wie es zum Beispiel bei Shootern und Action-Adventures läuft: beides im weiteren Sinne Actionspiele, das eine beschränkt sich aber eben mehr auf die Action, das andere bietet auch abseits davon ein wenig mehr Substanz.
Letztlich würde ich trotzdem sagen, dass beides "echte" Rollenspiele sind, bloß mit unterschiedlichem Fokus. In Zeiten, wo selbst das Adventure-Genre mit "Action"-Einlagen aufwartet, ist dieser Aspekt eben nicht wegzudenken...


----------



## Holyangel (27. Mai 2015)

die beiden Legend of Grimrock Spiele fehlen meiner Meinung nach auch


----------



## Mav99 (27. Mai 2015)

Ich werde vermutlich wenig Zustimmung dafür finden, aber für mich sind The Witcher 3, Dark Souls 2 oder Deus Ex *KEINE* Rollenspiele. Ich würde sie eher als Action-Adventures mit (starken) RPG-Elementen einstufen. 

Der Grund dafür ist, das diesen Spielen ein - für mich - entscheidendes Element fehlt: Die freie Erstellung des EIGENEN Charakters, die Freiheit zu entscheiden WELCHE Rolle man spielen möchte. Neben den damit verbundenen Einschränkungen sinkt auch der Wiederspielwert, da man die Spiele nicht mit verschiedenen Charakteren auf unterschiedliche Art durchspielen kann. 

Noch weniger Zustimmung werde ich wohl zu meiner Meinung zu The Witcher 3 bekommen. Für mich ist es *NICHT* das überragende Spiel zu dem es von den meisten erklärt wird. Es ist zweifellos sehr gut. Aber mich stört es einen vorgegebenen Charakter spielen zu müssen. Geralt ist cool, keine Frage, aber er ist nicht das, was ich sonst spielen würde. Und mich nervt das Kampfsystem. Nahkampf ist generell nicht so mein Ding und in diesem Spiel erst recht nicht.

Mein persönliches Highlight unter den genannten Rollenspielen ist immer noch Skyrim, zusammen mit den anderen Bethesda RPGs. Die völlige Freiheit in der Welt zu tun und zu lassen was man möchte ist mir wichtiger als eine straff inszenierte Geschichte. First Person Perspektive und unzähligen Mods tragen ihr übriges dazu bei. Mein Favorit unter den neueren Spielen ist das viel gescholtene Dragon Age: Inquisition, das mir z.B. viel mehr Spaß macht als The Witcher 3 oder auch Pillars of Eternity. 

Ist halt alles Geschmackssache...


----------



## Wamboland (27. Mai 2015)

Mav99 schrieb:


> Ich werde vermutlich wenig Zustimmung dafür finden, aber für mich sind The Witcher 3, Dark Souls 2 oder Deus Ex *KEINE* Rollenspiele. Ich würde sie eher als Action-Adventures mit (starken) RPG-Elementen einstufen.
> 
> Der Grund dafür ist, das diesen Spielen ein - für mich - entscheidendes Element fehlt: Die freie Erstellung des EIGENEN Charakters, die Freiheit zu entscheiden WELCHE Rolle man spielen möchte. Neben den damit verbundenen Einschränkungen sinkt auch der Wiederspielwert, da man die Spiele nicht mit verschiedenen Charakteren auf unterschiedliche Art durchspielen kann.
> 
> ...



Kann ich aber auch nur verstehen wenn man ein Problem mit dem vorgegeben Charakter hat, ansonsten sehe ich in Witcher 3 das stärkere Spiel im Vergleich zu DA:I. Alleine schon was die Geschichten angeht die dort erzählt werden, die finde ich deutlich ansprechender als das was DA:I einem präsentiert. 

Ich würde sogar sagen, das man statt DA:I eher Origins empfehlen sollte, auch wenn dieses technisch natürlich etwas veraltet ist. 

W3 und DA:I sind beides tolle und deutlich unterschiedliche Spiele - W3 fesselt mich aber deutlich besser. 

Wer die Zeit und das Geld hat, sollte meiner Meinung nach eh beide gespielt haben ^^


----------



## linktheminstrel (27. Mai 2015)

Mav99 schrieb:


> Ich werde vermutlich wenig Zustimmung dafür finden, aber für mich sind The Witcher 3, Dark Souls 2 oder Deus Ex *KEINE* Rollenspiele. Ich würde sie eher als Action-Adventures mit (starken) RPG-Elementen einstufen.
> ...



das kann ich so nicht untersschreiben. das genre rollenspiel hat rein gar nichts mit dem erstellen eines eigenen charakters zu tun. laut dieser aussage wären fast alle j-rpg's keine richtigen rollenspiele.


----------



## stawacz (27. Mai 2015)

außerdem basiert the witcher ja auf den geschichten der romanvorlage rund um gerald.wäre seltsam wenn man sich da nen random charakter erstellen könnte.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (27. Mai 2015)

Mav99 schrieb:


> Ich werde vermutlich wenig Zustimmung dafür finden, aber für mich sind The Witcher 3, Dark Souls 2 oder Deus Ex *KEINE* Rollenspiele. Ich würde sie eher als Action-Adventures mit (starken) RPG-Elementen einstufen.
> 
> Der Grund dafür ist, das diesen Spielen ein - für mich - entscheidendes Element fehlt: Die freie Erstellung des EIGENEN Charakters, die Freiheit zu entscheiden WELCHE Rolle man spielen möchte. Neben den damit verbundenen Einschränkungen sinkt auch der Wiederspielwert, da man die Spiele nicht mit verschiedenen Charakteren auf unterschiedliche Art durchspielen kann.
> 
> ...


DU KETZER, BRENNE!!!
Nee, nur Spaß  aber mal abgesehen davon, dass du dir, soweit ich informiert bin, in Dark Souls 2 durchaus deinen eigenen Charakter zu Beginn erstellst, ist das tatsächlich dein Kriterium? Dann wäre ja meine liebste Rollenspielserie aller Zeiten, Gothic, gar keine, da kann man das auch nicht^^. Und nur weil man einen Charakter nicht selbst erstellen kann, heißt das noch nicht zwangsweise, dass man nicht entscheiden kann, wie sich dieser entwickelt. Kannst dich in Witcher 1 zum Beispiel beim Skillen mehr auf Zeichen als auf Kampfstile konzentrieren und so Geralt eher zu sowas wie nem Magier machen, auch wenn sich das womöglich etwas schwerer spielt als die Konzentration auf den Schwertkampf  . Nach einer solchen Definition würde ich zum Beispiel auch Diablo 3 absolut nicht als Rollenspiel bezeichnen, da du da deine Skills automatisch lernst, anfängliche Klassenwahl hin oder her...
Hast schon irgendwie recht, ich persönlich mag es auch, von Anfang an eine gewisse Auswahl an Klassen etc zu haben, die dem Charakter schonmal eine gewisse Richtung geben... Aber das ist eben nicht in jedem Szenario sinnvoll oder machbar. Bei Witcher oder eben auch Gothic ist der fest vorgegebene Charakter einfach eine erzählerische Notwendigkeit. Da entwickelt sich die Geschichte ja eher um die Figur herum und nicht umgekehrt, da wärs also vermutlich ein riesen Aufwand, das ganze auf verschiedene Personen auszulegen. Hat aber, wie ich finde, durchaus auch seinen Reiz, da so eine viel tiefere Bindung zwischen Charakter, Spielwelt und Spieler entsteht wie beispielsweise bei Skyrim. Die Leute nennen dich beim Namen, du musst dich praktisch in deine eigene Vergangenheit erstmal reinfuchsen und es gibt auch keine nervigen Bugs, bei denen weibliche Charaktere für männliche gehalten werden, nur um mal ein paar Vorzüge zu nennen.
Aber was deine weiteren Vorlieben betrifft, kann ich eigentlich kaum widersprechen, das hast du ja selbst gut auf den Punkt gebracht, ist halt alles Geschmackssache  .
Ich finde trotzdem, dass sowohl Spiele mit freier Charaktererstellung als auch Spiele mit vorgegebenen Charakteren jeweils ihre eigenen Vor- und Nachteile haben, würde aber trotzdem beides als Rollenspiel definieren, solange der Charakter sich auch noch nach der Erstellung weiterentwickelt, neue und bessere Ausrüstung erhält, Aufgaben erledigt, die Welt erforscht, eventuell noch ein paar Begleiter um sich schart und so weiter und so fort^^.


----------



## Mav99 (27. Mai 2015)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Kann ich aber auch nur verstehen wenn man ein  Problem mit dem vorgegeben Charakter hat, ansonsten sehe ich in Witcher 3  das stärkere Spiel im Vergleich zu DA:I. Alleine schon was die  Geschichten angeht die dort erzählt werden, die finde ich deutlich  ansprechender als das was DA:I einem präsentiert.


Nur werde ich diese Geschichten wahrscheinlich nie kennenlernen, weil mir das Kampfsystem jeden Spaß verleidet... 




linktheminstrel schrieb:


> das  kann ich so nicht untersschreiben. das genre rollenspiel hat rein gar  nichts mit dem erstellen eines eigenen charakters zu tun. laut dieser  aussage wären fast alle j-rpg's keine richtigen rollenspiele.



FÜR  MICH gehört zu einem Rollenspiel eben das man seine Rolle mit  größtmöglicher Freiheit selbst definiert. Ich habe mit J-RPGs nicht viel  am Hut aber für mich sind das dann auch keine richtigen Rollenspiele.  Das ist natürlich alles Ansichtssache...




Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> DU KETZER, BRENNE!!!


 


Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> Nee, nur Spaß  aber mal abgesehen davon, dass du dir, soweit ich informiert bin, in Dark Souls 2 durchaus deinen eigenen Charakter zu Beginn erstellst, ist das tatsächlich dein Kriterium? Dann wäre ja meine liebste Rollenspielserie aller Zeiten, Gothic, gar keine, da kann man das auch nicht^^. Und nur weil man einen Charakter nicht selbst erstellen kann, heißt das noch nicht zwangsweise, dass man nicht entscheiden kann, wie sich dieser entwickelt. Kannst dich in Witcher 1 zum Beispiel beim Skillen mehr auf Zeichen als auf Kampfstile konzentrieren und so Geralt eher zu sowas wie nem Magier machen, auch wenn sich das womöglich etwas schwerer spielt als die Konzentration auf den Schwertkampf  . Nach einer solchen Definition würde ich zum Beispiel auch Diablo 3 absolut nicht als Rollenspiel bezeichnen, da du da deine Skills automatisch lernst, anfängliche Klassenwahl hin oder her...


Ich habe Dark Souls 2 nicht gespielt aber soweit ich weiß ist das Spiel doch auch komplett auf Nahkampf ausgelegt, oder? Ob man einem Charakter nun ein eigenes Aussehen und einen Namen geben kann spielt kaum noch eine Rolle, wenn man am Ende immer das gleiche spielt. 

Diablo 3 ist ein Sonderfall. Man kann den Charakter nicht entwickeln aber man hat doch die Wahl was und wie man spielen möchte. Außerdem ist es ein Action-RPG... kein "richtiges" RPG.  

Ansonsten ist größtmögliche Freiheit zu spielen was und wie man möchte, seine eigene Rolle in der Welt zu finden und zu bestimmen, für mich tatsächlich DAS wichtigste Kriterium für ein gutes Roll-Playing-Game. Aber wie gesagt, alles Geschmackssache...


----------



## Meisterhobbit (27. Mai 2015)

Mav99 schrieb:


> Ich habe Dark Souls 2 nicht gespielt aber soweit ich weiß ist das Spiel doch auch komplett auf Nahkampf ausgelegt, oder? Ob man einem Charakter nun ein eigenes Aussehen und einen Namen geben kann spielt kaum noch eine Rolle, wenn man am Ende immer das gleiche spielt.
> Ansonsten ist größtmögliche Freiheit zu spielen was und wie man möchte, seine eigene Rolle in der Welt zu finden und zu bestimmen, für mich tatsächlich DAS wichtigste Kriterium für ein gutes Roll-Playing-Game. Aber wie gesagt, alles Geschmackssache...


Also zunächst mal: ROLE-Playing-Game, nicht ROLL-Playing-Game!!!    Wenn du durch ein Spiel rollen willst, lern in Gothic 2 Akrobatik und hopse wie in Morrowind/Oblivion durch die Gegend  .
Und nochmal zu Dark Souls 2: da kannst du nicht bloß Aussehen und Namen festlegen, sondern auch unter anderem eine von ungefähr 10 Klassen wählen, und diese verlassen sich nicht allesamt ausschließlich auf Nahkampf^^. Verurteile bitte kein Spiel, das du nicht gespielt hast... aus diesem Grund bewerte ich hier zum Beispiel auch kein Dragon Age... auch wenn ich es gerne tun würde, weil ich aus Prinzip gerne gegen alles Hetze betreibe, was mit EA zu tun hat  .
Die allgemeine Geschmacksfrage hier weiter auszuwalzen, macht natürlich wenig Sinn, aber wenn du weitere Details zur Definition des Rollenspiel-Begriffs suchst, kann ich dir den Wikipedia-Eintrag zum Begriff "Computer-Rollenspiel" ans Herz legen, der ist meiner Meinung nach echt ziemlich gut verfasst und erklärt das Ganze auch sehr umfangreich.


----------



## Holyangel (28. Mai 2015)

Wenn man es genau nimmt, gibt es eh keine Rollenspiele auf dem PC (oder anderen Computern/Konsolen). Insofern hat eh jeder eine andere Definition, was noch als Rollenspiel angesehen werden kann und was nicht, für den einen ist Diablo eins, für den anderen nicht.

Denn eine Freiheit, wie in einem pen and paper wird man hier nie haben, nur die Lösungen, welche programmiert sind, gehen.


----------



## NeuroEnhandced (28. Mai 2015)

Diablo und Deus Ex haben hier nichts zu suchen...


----------



## Mav99 (28. Mai 2015)

Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> Also zunächst mal: ROLE-Playing-Game, nicht ROLL-Playing-Game!!!    Wenn du durch ein Spiel rollen willst, lern in Gothic 2 Akrobatik und hopse wie in Morrowind/Oblivion durch die Gegend  .


Oops... man sollte keine Beiträge schreiben, wenn man müde ist... peinlich...  



Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> Und nochmal zu Dark Souls 2: da kannst du nicht bloß Aussehen und Namen festlegen, sondern auch unter anderem eine von ungefähr 10 Klassen wählen, und diese verlassen sich nicht allesamt ausschließlich auf Nahkampf^^. Verurteile bitte kein Spiel, das du nicht gespielt hast...


In allen Videos die ich zu Dark Souls gesehen habe sah man einen Ritter in schwerer Rüstung im Nahkampf... deshalb meine Schlussfolgerung. Aber Du hast recht, man hat deutlich mehr Auswahl, insofern lag ich da falsch. Umso besser...


----------



## Meisterhobbit (28. Mai 2015)

NeuroEnhandced schrieb:


> Diablo und Deus Ex haben hier nichts zu suchen...


Diablo kann ich ja noch irgendwo nachvollziehen, das ist als Hack'n'Slay für viele in der Tat ein Grenzfall... die Action steht im Vordergrund, die Story im Hintergrund und seit dem dritten Teil ist selbst die Charaktererentwicklung nicht mehr frei, sondern weitestgehend automatisiert (dennoch würde ich persönlich es auch als (Action-)Rollenspiel bezeichnen).
Aber wieso hat Deus Ex hier nichts zu suchen?! Ja, auch da können die Kämpfe gerne mal etwas actionreicher ausfallen, aber Stories, Quests und Charaktere spielen eine durchaus wichtige Rolle und die Charakterentwicklung ist sowohl frei als auch relativ komplex...
Bitte näher ausführen! Einfach so in den Raum geworfen, klingt das, als würdest du die bloß aufgrund ihres Action-Anteils ausschließen wollen... und demnach müsste diese Liste ziemlich heftig gekürzt werden: Dark Souls raus, neue Mass Effect-Teile raus, Witcher eventuell raus, Skyrim vielleicht auch,...  .


----------



## kornhill (28. Mai 2015)

Die Liste ist eine gute Empfehlung. Habe alle gespielt und es haben alle ihre eigenen Vorteile und Charme. Ich würde hier noch Dragons Dogma - Dark Arisen aufnehmen, welches meiner Meinung nach eines der besten RPG's der letzten Jahre ist. Leider gibts das meines Wissens nicht für PC und das Spiel wurde von der Presse etwas übergangen. Ich hatte, nach dem zugegeben sehr zähen Einstieg, extrem viel Spaß und trotz ein paar technischen Problemen bietet es ein sehr "rundes" Spiel Erlebnis. 

Schön das Drakensang 2 - Am Fluss der Zeit mit aufgenommen wurde. Das Spiel ist immer noch sehr hübsch anzuschauen und ist gerade für junge Menschen ein perfekter Einstieg in die Rollenspiel Welt.

Edit: Ups... Pillars of Eternity fehlt mir noch! Wird aber bald nachgeholt.


----------



## AlBundyFan (28. Mai 2015)

pillars of eternity.....ich hätte nie gedacht, daß mich etwas so ärgern kann bei einem ansich guten spiel - aber mich nervt es einfach, daß die kamera nicht selbst der spielfigur folgt.
ich muß jedesmal selbst, wenn ich mit meiner figur an den rand des bildschirmausschnitts gehe, die kamera verstellen - wenn ich also eine weitere entfernung zurücklegen muß, dann heist es immer: maus klick am rand des bildschirms, dann mauszeiger ganz hin damit der bildschirm sich verstellt dann wieder dorthin klicken wo die figur hingeht usw.
bei vielen anderen spielen folgt die kamera einfach bzw. zentriert sich auf die spielfigur automatisch.

ich habe aus dem grund aufgehört das spiel zu spielen.


----------



## Holyangel (29. Mai 2015)

Das ist bei mir auch etwas nervig, aber dennoch spiele ich pillars of eternity sehr gerne und ist für mich ein highlight.
Ich gehe zum zentrieren übrigens auf die minimap und clicke dann auf den Standort der Gruppe, evtl wäre das eine Option für dich


----------



## hardstyleGER (16. Mai 2017)

Wo ist denn die Liste zu finden? Aus der Bilderreihe ohne Kommentar kann ich nicht jedes Spiel erkennen?


----------



## McDrake (16. Mai 2017)

hardstyleGER schrieb:


> Wo ist denn die Liste zu finden? Aus der Bilderreihe ohne Kommentar kann ich nicht jedes Spiel erkennen?



Unterm Artikel sollte die aktuelle Liste ersichtlich sein.
1. Zelda BOTW
2. The Witcher 3
3. Dark Souls 2
4. The Wicther: Blood & Wine
5. Pillars of Eternity
.
.
.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Mai 2017)

Na ja, solche Listen sind doch zu 100 Prozent subjektiv. 

Mein Spiel des Jahres wird wohl mit ziemlicher Sicherheit *Persona 5*, habe es nach 115 Stunden genußvoll abgeschlossen und hätte am liebsten einfach nur weiter gezockt. Sehr schöne Dungeons, unglaublich tolle Story und klasse Charakterdesigns. 

Nicht viel nachstehen tun die hier leider (im Gegensatz zum recht generischen *Tales of* ... ) ziemlich unbekannten *The Legend of Heroes - Trails of cold Steel 1* und *2*, Teil *3* kommt die Tage (PC Umsetzungen sind angeblich geplant). Habe bisher (nach Persona) nur ca. fünf Stunden gespielt und die Mischung ist schon beeindruckend. Grafik erinnert stark an die *Tales-*Serie, spielerisch hat es aber viele Anleihen bei Persona, so gibt es z.B. die Fragen im Schulunterricht. Auch hier sind die Stärken aber die Story und Charaktere. Aber Achtung, 1. ist jeder Teil von cold Steel mind. 80 Stunden lang und 2. es ist eine Trilogie (wie die meisten Titel der Legend of Heroes Reihe). Für das Komplettpaket, sobald erschienen, kann man also 240 bis 300 Stunden einplanen ...


----------



## hardstyleGER (16. Mai 2017)

*Liste*

Danke, die Liste konnte ich auf der mobilen Version der Seite nicht sehen. Auf der normalen Seite ist sie zu sehen.


----------



## starwulf (2. Juni 2017)

ehrlich gesagt finde ich the witcher 3 stinkelangweilig schaut euch nur mal die kämpfe und die anzahl der waffen an  und wer nach männerkost ausschau halten möchte der holt sich anstelle von pillars of eternity , dragon age :origins


----------

